# Wie viele Moderlieschen ratsam?



## Luuh (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo!
Nach mehrfachem Überlegen und ja auch Fragen hier im Forum sind wir also zum Entschluss gekommen,
dass __ Moderlieschen die richtigen Fische sein werden. Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie viele Moderlieschen für unseren
Teich ratsam wären, da das ja Schwarmtiere sind, aber ich auch nicht zu viele in den Teich setzten will.
Unser Teich fasst etwa 6.000 Liter, es gibt viele Pflanzen (wenn die denn hoffentlich alle angehen,
sonst muss ich nochmal nachpflanzen ) und ansonsten keine weiteren Fische oä.

Gruß, Luis


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Juli 2014)

In der Aquaristik heißt es immer Schwarmfische -> Unterste Grenze sind 7..... Also im Teich würde ich nicht unter 10 gehen.


----------



## Luuh (3. Juli 2014)

@Tottoabs das ist mir ja bereits bewusst, ich würde aber gerne
wissen wie viele ich reinsetzen kann, ohne dass es "zu eng wird".


----------



## nicole.englert (3. Juli 2014)

Wenn du 10 - 12 einsetzt hast du in einem halben Jahr jede Menge.
Im ersten Jahr hab ich meine damals 12 Ende August eingesetzt und hatte noch im gleichen Jahr hunderte.
Dieses Jahr hab ich eine echte Plage... Ich warte dringen auf natürliche Feinde sonst bade ich bald in Moderlischen anstatt in Wasser.
Wenn du in meiner Nähe vorbei kommst, kannst du welche mitnehmen.

Nicole


----------



## bekamax (3. Juli 2014)

Hi Luuh,

ich denke, die Zahl der eingesetzten __ Moderlieschen ist ab 7 Fischen eigentlich egal. Wir haben vor wenigen Wochen in unseren neuen Seerosenteich 11 Tiere eingesetzt. Jetzt sind es zumindest, samt Minis, mehrere Duzend (und es wird fröhlich weitergestängelt), und keiner kann sagen wie viele von ihnen es wirklich bis zum erwachsenen Tier schaffen. Es wird sich einfach einpendeln.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Juli 2014)

Servus Luis,

die Untergrenze würde ich bei 10 - 15 ansetzten. 
Viel mehr wie 20 würde ich im ersten Jahr nicht einsetzen. Schaue dass Du ein paar Seerosen einsetzst, denn an den Seerosen stängeln die ML am liebsten.
Nach dem ersten Jahr hatte ich ca. 120 ML. In den darauffolgenden Jahren kam im Teich so gut wie gar kein Jungfisch mehr durch, denn sobald sie
"geschlupft " waren verschwanden sie auch schon wieder. Ich konnte mehrfach beobachten wie die alten __ Moderlieschen ganz kleine Jungfische fraßen.
Deine Teichgröße verträgt in meinen Augen schon 100 ML.
Aber wie gesagt setzte heuer 10 - 15 ein und der Rest ergibt sich nächstes Jahr von alleine.

LG Markus


----------



## Luuh (3. Juli 2014)

Ok, dann werde ich mal mit 12 Stück anfangen, eine Seerose ist auch bereits drin 
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## nicole.englert (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo Markus, 

du meinst also das reguliert sich irgendwann mit den Lieschen? Ich hab schon bedenken das ich irgendwann keinen Platz mehr in meinem Schwimmteich habe.

Grüße Nicoe,


----------



## bekamax (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Nicole,

ich habe von einem Schwimmteich gehört, wo sich die __ Moderlieschen auch so dermaßen rasant vermehrt haben, dass sie zum Problem wurden, und __ Sonnenbarsche zur Regulierung eingesetzt wurden.
In unserem älteren kleinen Gartenteich (ca. 10.000l) hat sich die Anzahl der Moderlieschen sehr bald von selbst reguliert, schließlich haben sie doch sehr viele natürliche Feinde. Auch der Versuch, ML im Aquarium großzuziehen war leider nicht sonderlich erfolgreich, denn mit dem Teichwasser und ein paar Steinen hatte ich auch unbemerkt Libellenlarven o.ä. in das Aquarium eingebracht. Die beiden Larven haben dutzende Fischlein verspeist!!!!
Man könnte daher hinterfragen, wie stark sich die insektenfreundliche Randgestaltung eines Teiches im Verhältnis zum Wasservolumen zum Vorteil für die Fischpopulation bzw. die Insektenlarvenpopulation auswirkt.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Nicole,
also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, nur im ersten Jahr hatte ich wiegesagt genügend Nachwuchs von ML im Teich, seitdem lagere ich meine Seerosenstengel
immer kurz bevor der Laich "schlüpft" in eine Maurerwanne aus und ziehe dort meinen Nachwuchs auf.

LG Markus


----------



## nicole.englert (4. Juli 2014)

Mein Teich ist 3 Jahre alt, im 1. Jahr war es bei mir auch schon mal so schlimm, letztes Jahr aber viel weniger Nachwuchs und  dieses Jahr ist es ein riesiges Gewusel. Es gibt auch jede Menge __ Libellen, aber noch keine __ Molche oder __ Frösche.
Ich hab aber auch gerade wieder Berge von Algen, bei glasklarem Wasser.


----------



## cafechaos0 (8. Feb. 2015)

Hallo.
In meinem gerade gepachteten Teich würde ich gerne Moderlischen einsetzten, allerdings haben "liebe" Nachbarn *5 *__ Schildkröten eingesetzt.
Da ich gehört habe das die Moderlischen ganz oben auf dem Speiseplan stehen, gehe ich davon aus das sie nicht lange überleben, oder?
Hat jemand erfahrungen mit ausgewilderten Schildkröten und deren Auswirkung auf Kleinfischen? 
Leider hab ich nur ein schlechtes Handyfoto, da sie sehr scheu sind.
Gruß aus Borgholzhausen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Feb. 2015)

Hi Cafechaos,

die nordamerikanischen und europäischen Wasserschildköten fressen zwar fleisig carnivore Kost, aber gesunde Fische sind doch zu flink für sie, sodas sie eher kranke erbeuten (oder an toten fressen) - wenns net gerade echte Fischfresser wie z.B Schnappschildkröten sind. Bei dem Teich was Du da im Profil stehen hast verteilen sich selbst mehrere 100 eingesetzte __ Moderlieschen auch auf 2000qm2 sodas selbst 5 __ Schildkröten kaum mal welche zu Gesicht bekommen werden (das Teichvolumen kann bei 2000qm2 aber irgendwie net so recht stimmen. Bei meinen 130qm2 und 1,6m Tiefe hab ich schon 100.000l (100qm3) Wasser drin)

MfG Frank


----------



## cafechaos0 (8. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Frank,
danke für Deine Antwort.
Die Inhaltsangabe kommt aus der Löschteichverordnung, es müssen immer mindestens 10000 l im Teich sein.
Das habe ich einfach angegeben, da er extrem verschlammt ist. 
LG. Klaus


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Feb. 2015)

Stell mal ein paar Bilder von seinem Teich in deine Galerie ein. __ Moderlieschen bekommst du bestimmt irgendwo im Forum, wenn du bereit bist ein Stück zu fahren.

Borgholzhausen war ich schon einige male. Wegen der __ Schildkröten würde ich mir auch keinen Kopf machen. Ich hatte Rotwangenschildkröten mit Black Mollies. Die Schildkröten waren ca. 15-20 cm. Die Fischchen so 4-5 cm....nie was passiert. Das ganze in einem Aquarium, wo die Fische bestimmt nicht ausweichen konnten.


----------



## cafechaos0 (8. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Totto.
So, jetzt habe ich ein paar Bilder in eine Galerie gestellt.
Leider sind sie nicht sehr hochwertig.
LG. Klaus


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Feb. 2015)

Schöner Teich. Ein richtiger Naturteich.

Aber ich weiß nicht was du da für besondere __ Wasservögel hast. Eine Kanadagans ist es wohl nicht. Schau da:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanadagans

Ich denke es ist eine Nilgans (Alopochen aegyptiacus): http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nilgans


----------



## cafechaos0 (8. Feb. 2015)

Uups, sorry, meinte ich auch.


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Feb. 2015)

Schick dem Frank, also der *Knoblauchkröte *das Foto für das Lexikon...glaube die hat er noch nicht


----------



## cafechaos0 (8. Feb. 2015)

Bitte sehr.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Feb. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schick dem Frank, also der *Knoblauchkröte *das Foto für das Lexikon...glaube die hat er noch nicht



Hi Torsten,

Nilgansfoto brauchts z.Z. auch noch keins denn im Lexikon gibt's eh noch keinen einzigen Eintrag von irgendeinem Entenvogel

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Feb. 2015)

cafechaos0 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> danke für Deine Antwort.
> Die Inhaltsangabe kommt aus der Löschteichverordnung, es müssen immer mindestens 10000 l im Teich sein.
> Das habe ich einfach angegeben, da er extrem verschlammt ist.
> ...



da sollte die Gemeinde den Lösch-Teich aber mal dringend entschlammen lassen - schließlich ist sie für die Instandhaltung ihrer Löschwasserbehältnisse verpflichtet

MfG Frank


----------



## cafechaos0 (9. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Frank,
hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber da soll sich mal mein Verpächter drum kümmern.
Letztes Jahr hat die FFW mal Wasser reingestrahlt, weil meine Vorgänger Forellen eingesetzt hatten und der Sauerstoff fehlte.
Wenn man vom Teufel spricht, die Nilgänse sind gerade wieder eingetroffen.
LG. Klaus


----------

